# British Hierarchy of Needs



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## SB2015 (Sep 18, 2019)

Chuckling whilst sat in comfy chair with cup of tea


----------



## Flower (Sep 18, 2019)

Hehe! I’ll swap the biscuit for slippers


----------



## Contused (Sep 19, 2019)

Northerner said:


> View attachment 12336


Not to be confused with "Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs"


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks Contused, I score full marks on both


----------



## Contused (Sep 22, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Thanks Contused, I score full marks on both


----------

